# Destin week of the 16th



## blownf150 (Jun 7, 2012)

I will be down the week of the 16th in destin with my son and a buddy of mine. I am bringing my bassboat again this year. I have done okay in the past in the bay for reds and trout. I would however like someone local to maybe ride with us and show us around a little more and how to catch some better fish.


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

That's the best your going to do with a bass boat and not go in the gulf.


----------



## blownf150 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah I have no intentions of going out the pass. Just wanting to catch a few more fish.


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

I have tried catching more fish around here for years and it just has not happened.


----------



## sunnh2o (Jul 28, 2009)

Ugh, good luck to you blownf150, i just hate people that are pessimists. You, your son and your buddy go have fun. Check the inshore reports section on this site to get some good info. I live in Al, and if you were comin this way Id be glad to help you out.


----------



## blownf150 (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh we will have a blast. He is leaving on weds to go to dc with his mom so I got to put him on a couple fish by then. He's a fishing machine only problem is he kicks me off the trolling motor. At least at ten he's still to short to reach the hotfoot so I can still drive. 

Well wish you were closer I'd love someone to go fish with us and show us around the bay better. I'd be glad to take someone if they came up to tn to catch some bass in return. Plus I'm offering one heck of a deal a day of free fishin just to show us how it's really done.


----------

